# GW should be ashame of their staff!



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

I been to many GW but I have never had this bad of an experience. The staff member was saying "seriously, what can I get for you" and I told him countless time I didn't want to buy anything but a small drybrush and their wash but he said are u buying stuff on Ebay? Why aren't you supporting us? And then he was like why are you lying? You said you never own an army, and he look at me with ill intention. It was exactly like he was interrogating me. You don't go into a store as a customer and get interrogate it. I was so annoy I wanted to say I would if GW didn't constantly increasing their price and not giving a dam about their customer. I don't get mad often but I felt so disrespected as a customer so I bought my stuff and got out. 

Next time I should lie about having own an army already. Seriously I can't remember any other kind of store that force their customer to buy things. 

This was a big GW store, the biggest I ever been through. It call GW Battle Bunker, and it had lots of table and stuff. From my experience, I will only be going to small GW store and not the big one. Small one tend to be much friendlier and let you wonder off, the big one are too much of a hassle. 

I didn't have a good sleep either, I felt so angry. So what if I buy my stuff second hand or at another store, the economy in the US is low, and why would I pay 20 dollars more for the same item? Does he think I'm that dumb to spent more money for the same item? People who tend to do well in life know how to save money. 

Nevertheless I'm never going back to that GW store ever again. It was an awful experience, and one I want to forget completely.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

That is harassment and that is ridiculous. You were just looking to pick up a few things and he hounded you? I feel bad for you mean. I only ever buy my paints and tools from stores now because the models are so damn expensive. I don't blame you. You shouldn't have to be interrogated for it.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

put in a complaint, i would. fuck that guy! ...not literaly, that wouldnt help anything :/


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> put in a complaint, i would. fuck that guy! ...not literaly, that wouldnt help anything :/


LOL!

That is bullshit. If that were me I would have told him to go fuck himself, I can't stand people like that! make me very angry :angry:

I never buy anything directly from games workshop. Ebay, other internet auction sites, giftsforgeeks, wayland games etc are all good (and cheaper). Street markets are good as well, and carboot sales. Picked up a squad of tac marines and 2 rhinos for £7, all unassebled still on sprue from a carboot, rough saving of about £50 maybe?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> LOL!


thankyou, i live to make people lol


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

No staff should ever talk to you like that, You really should put an offical complaint into the store, you may even get some free stuff as an apology


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

you handled it better than i would have, :blackeye:. Especially with the acusation of lying


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Ditto, no one should ever call you a liar. You should go and file a complaint to the store, a very serious one.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

That guy would have gotten a piece of my mind (seems to be a recurring theme here) and also probably a crack in the mouth for his ignorance :threaten:
I agree, you should complain, that is not the way that businesses are run or the way they treat their customers.

SGMAlice


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I hate to be the stick in the mud but we are only hearing one side of the story here. I mean, the OP did point out he hadn't gotten much sleep and I'm wondering if there wasn't just a misunderstanding?

I don't mean to come across as an apologist for GW. It's just that they're pretty good about training their people to be friendly so it's hard to imagine somebody deliberately being as blatantly rude and nasty as we're being told about here.

There's a Battle Bunker (relatively) near my home and the staff there is as friendly as can be, and never have I been given a hard time for buying stuff on eBay, and no, I make no secret of the fact that I do.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I avoided GW stores for years because of the constant harassment every time you went in. If i want something, i'll ask, until then, let me browse. I'm more likely to buy more things if i'm concentrating on the products rather than trying to fend of your constant questioning. 

Thankfully they seem to have chilled out a bit these days and i actually enjoy going in and having a chat with the staff.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

unixknight said:


> I hate to be the stick in the mud but we are only hearing one side of the story here. I mean, the OP did point out he hadn't gotten much sleep and I'm wondering if there wasn't just a misunderstanding?
> 
> I don't mean to come across as an apologist for GW. It's just that they're pretty good about training their people to be friendly so it's hard to imagine somebody deliberately being as blatantly rude and nasty as we're being told about here.
> 
> There's a Battle Bunker (relatively) near my home and the staff there is as friendly as can be, and never have I been given a hard time for buying stuff on eBay, and no, I make no secret of the fact that I do.


Not to mention English isnt his first language and has purchased or was intending buying secondhand and stripping models bought from ebay i can understand the "not supporting us" question/accusation if thats actually what was said.
Anyway its a bit over the top to get all angry over the actions of one member of staff for trying to sell you models for your hobby, its his job, hes likely on a performance related pay, summer months are lean for retail and the US stores have been under performing.

Anyway move on, its not the end of the world, far worse things than a pushy sales person to worry about in the world.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is the Games Workshop contact information for North America. 

*GAMES WORKSHOP: "CONTACT US"*

Call *AND* Email them with a well written (spelling and punctuation are important) and detailed account of your experience. Name the employee that gave you the problems and ask that something be done to satisfy you, the customer that an issue like that will not happen again. Do not threaten or use foul language in your email or phone conversation, be the bigger man here.


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

@the-ad-man

Do you think a complain would help? Do you think I would get free stuff? And yes English isn't my first language, I'll be trying to get better at grammar. 

@Lord Sinkoran

I'm a real nice guy so I don't know how to handle those situation. I just gave a fake smile and he started to tease me and accusing me of lying. 

@unixknight

I understand your point of view. I have been to many GW and some of them hassle me like crazy, but not to the point where it felt I couldn't say anything right. I been to many GW as well and most of the staff are genuinely nice, but this particular gentlemen was awful. So I know what GW hassleing is like but this was too far. 

@Unforgiven

I don't know what his name was only that he was African American (I don't know if I can say that in the complain) (that his nationality, not being racist or anything). I don't know anyone that could help me spell check, would any of you guys mind helping me out with that? Rep will be added.


There is more to the story, like how he tease me with painting since I never painted before. I won't go into further detail, but I will write it all down in my complain. My personal life with GW miniature belong to me, and I felt my privacy was invaded as well. 

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

slugsung88 said:


> @unixknight
> 
> I understand your point of view. I have been to many GW and some of them hassle me like crazy, but not to the point where it felt I couldn't say anything right. I been to many GW as well and most of the staff are genuinely nice, but this particular gentlemen was awful. So I know what GW hassleing is like but this was too far.



This wouldn't happen to be the bunker near Baltimore, MD would it?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

slugsung88 said:


> I don't know what his name was only that he was African American (I don't know if I can say that in the complain) (that his nationality, not being racist or anything). I don't know anyone that could help me spell check, would any of you guys mind helping me out with that? Rep will be added.
> Thanks for the reply guys.


I wouldn't say african-american was racist, not any more than calling me 'white' for instance.

If you going to send a complaint letter PM it to me when you write it i'll check it over for you if you like.


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

@unixknight

No, it call the LA Battle Bunker and it located in Orange Country, California.

@Ultra111

I would very much like that and rep will be added. How do you call them and ask for some kind of compensation? How do you go on about asking them that?

Thanks so much guys for the encouragement.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, I must say you handled that WAY better than I ever could of. I'm not going to lie, I have a short temper and if another man begins to harass me out of nowhere AND call me a liar there will be problems. People say/do some very bizarre things. That would be one of the reasons why I probably would of shoved him over onto the playing tables. Then left, not buying anything.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

slugsung88 said:


> @the-ad-man
> 
> Do you think a complain would help? Do you think I would get free stuff? And yes English isn't my first language, I'll be trying to get better at grammar.


i think it would help, they guy wouldnt get fired. most likely he'd get re-trained or have a good telling off. it was most likely a joke of somesort which he completely fucked up on haha

dont ask for free stuff, it'll look like your fishing for items, if you write in saying 'this guy was a dick, i want a free landraider!'

it would be nice for free stuff, but dont expect it. afterall, this is about a staff member's attitude, not a faulty product.

also, your language and grammer is better than alot of people i have come across, who speak english as a first language! :biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> also, your language and grammer is better than alot of people i have come across, who speak english as a first language! :biggrin:


Gotta agree there, some guys on here have AWFULL grammer, I can't read some peoples in the slightest.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just so you know slugsung88, you will not get free stuff. You may get the person fired or reprimanded though.


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

@X FiftY 1ne

I couldn't have handle any different seeing that I'm a nice guy and don't want to hurt anyone's feeling. Also my dad was in the store and I didn't want to make a scene. That seem a bit reckless don't you think, pushing him over the table? I don't want to get into trouble, since it probably count as fighting here in the U.S. And I didn't want to hurt him, I just wanted him to leave me alone.

@the-ad-man 

How does one imply for compensation, without making it fishy? Landraider, wow that pretty hefty. Hell I'll be happy with some more guards 

Thanks, it still very bad though

I'm writing my letter as we speak, if anyone else would like to see it, let me know and I'll post it on the forum, otherwise I will pm it to Ultra.

@Unforgiven302

I don't think I would get free stuff, though it wouldn't hurt to try. But if he is reprimanded or fire, then I'm helping out a fellow gamer who won't have to deal with him.  Either way I am writing this letter, if it not for me, then it for someone else, and one less jerk to have to deal with. It a win for everyone.


----------



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

I say download my paper orks, print out a good number of them, then go back and "Brag" about your army.

If B&K is any indication, he'll be rolling on the floor foaming at the mouth and choking on his own tongue in no time.

Better yet, when you do it, bring in and old paint brush, and a couple of things of paint to return. Tell him you just don't need them any more.

He might actually have a stroke.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Itybih2ku said:


> I say download my paper orks, print out a good number of them, then go back and "Brag" about your army.
> 
> If B&K is any indication, he'll be rolling on the floor foaming at the mouth and choking on his own tongue in no time.
> 
> ...


Just buy a bunch of discount models online, and return them to the guy every other day till he's crazy.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

I have come across the same kind of argumentative, douchebag attitude before and its ridiculous. 

Most if not all companies now do human relation courses and you would think that the employees would use what they learn on these kinds of courses. 

Anyway it's crap what happened and i would write a complaint to GW or speak to the manager.

Oh and LOL 



Itybih2ku said:


> I say download my paper orks, print out a good number of them, then go back and "Brag" about your army.
> 
> If B&K is any indication, he'll be rolling on the floor foaming at the mouth and choking on his own tongue in no time.
> 
> ...


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

@Itybih2ku

I know your being sarcastic but you crack me up! Do you actually use printed Orks paper?:search:


@Witch King of Angmar
Or better yet just bring in my girlfriend (that all I'm going to say) :laugh: and that all there is needed to know. Hell she even drive me nuts daily. 


Just out of curiously, what would you guys do and what your reaction be like? I just smile politely but deep down I wanted to tear him a new one, but my dad was also there as well.


LTP

That why I prefer buying online about everything nowadays, and wouldn't have to deal with the constant harassment. It just take a lot out of me and having to react to certain situation like that on the fly while he is accusing me.


----------



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

slugsung88 said:


> @Itybih2ku
> 
> I know your being sarcastic but you crack me up! Do you actually use printed Orks paper?:search:


As a matter of fact I do. My "army" is a mixture of a friends Ork army (mainly boyz, nobs, deffkoptas, Warboss, etc.) and my paper orks and paper vehicles. Since the size is good on all of them, it tends to work out quite nicely.

See my pictures on the Paper Waagh! thread below (just ignore the haterade that some people spew)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So along with everything else, he insulted your painting?

He sounds like the biggest arse I've ever met in a GW store. Apart from the manager of my local branch, who actually told us we were not allowed to talk about other game systems in store.

We walked out. We're not going back. Would have been funny if he'd tried to enforce that though, can you spell "Human Rights Violation"?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

what i'd do would be to sit him down at a table, call over the manager and explain that hes being a bit of a dick, calmly mind.

shoot me a copy of your letter thru my messages, i'll hapily read it over.

but seriously, dont expect some sort of free gift, you wont get one. they tend to only give those to assholes who wont shut up and blow things out of proportion, you dont want to be one of those guys (i get them at work all the time)


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Sethis said:


> He sounds like the biggest arse I've ever met in a GW store. Apart from the manager of my local branch, who actually told us we were not allowed to talk about other game systems in store.
> 
> We walked out. We're not going back. Would have been funny if he'd tried to enforce that though, can you spell "Human Rights Violation"?


Sethis it's GW company policy to not allow talking about other game systems, it's not his fault. If an area manager came in and heard some guys talking about a different system that manager could get fired.


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

@Sethis

There was a lot more going on then what I have told you guys. I just wanted to get my main point across. After founding out that I had no army of my own, and was buying just washes  and some paintbrush, he said that I won't be able to paint very well. (Due Note: I have old miniature that my neighbor gave me so I have painted before, just never own a real decent size armies). Then he grab a White Dwarf magazine and flip through the pages fast like an arrogant jerk (showboating me)(making me look stupid) and said that I needed the White Dwarf to be able to paint well. I ignore him for the most part and then as I finishing buying what I came to buy, he started to tease me along with the other staff present (who didn't find it funny) that I'm going to win the painting award and showcase my model next month. And I was so piss off at this point that I said "maybe I will" sarcastically back to him, and he said "well I guess I will see you next month then". Beside what I said above, it was very humiliating for me, and I know that my privacy was invaded.


----------



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

slugsung88 said:


> @Sethis
> 
> There was a lot more going on then what I have told you guys. I just wanted to get my main point across. After founding out that I had no army of my own, and was buying just washes and some paintbrush, he said that I won't be able to paint very well. (Due Note: I have old miniature that my neighbor gave me so I have painted before, just never own a real decent size armies). Then he grab a White Dwarf magazine and flip through the pages fast like an arrogant jerk (showboating me)(making me look stupid) and said that I needed the White Dwarf to be able to paint well. I ignore him for the most part and then as I finishing buying what I came to buy, he started to tease me along with the other staff present (who didn't find it funny) that I'm going to win the painting award and showcase my model next month. And I was so piss off at this point that I said "maybe I will" sarcastically back to him, and he said "well I guess I will see you next month then". Beside what I said above, it was very humiliating for me, and I know that my privacy was invaded.


Its plain to see where some of the WH fanbois get their superior attitude from.

This makes me even happier that I spend as little as possible on GW stuff.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Skreining said:


> Sethis it's GW company policy to not allow talking about other game systems, it's not his fault. If an area manager came in and heard some guys talking about a different system that manager could get fired.


Its also their shop. They would be quite within their rights to ban you from it in perpetuity if they wanted!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

slugsung88 said:


> @Sethis
> 
> There was a lot more going on then what I have told you guys. I just wanted to get my main point across. After founding out that I had no army of my own, and was buying just washes and some paintbrush, he said that I won't be able to paint very well. (Due Note: I have old miniature that my neighbor gave me so I have painted before, just never own a real decent size armies). Then he grab a White Dwarf magazine and flip through the pages fast like an arrogant jerk (showboating me)(making me look stupid) and said that I needed the White Dwarf to be able to paint well. I ignore him for the most part and then as I finishing buying what I came to buy, he started to tease me along with the other staff present (who didn't find it funny) that I'm going to win the painting award and showcase my model next month. And I was so piss off at this point that I said "maybe I will" sarcastically back to him, and he said "well I guess I will see you next month then". Beside what I said above, it was very humiliating for me, and I know that my privacy was invaded.


Call the gw head office about this Bullshit, they might even send ya something to make up for it, at the very least they should look into the store. OR Paint up one hell of a model and Win those arogent bastards will be crying then.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

At the very least you need to complain, because even if your just looking around, no one should treat you like that.

If there were other staff there, they should have intervened, if only to tell the guy to lay off, so don't worry about getting them into trouble.

The worse part of this, apart from how you were treated, is that it reflects poorly on the vast majority of GW staff, who are friendly, considerate and helpful.

Certainly that's been my experience with the guy running our local store, who I think of as a friend, so if nothing else make sure this guy get's what's coming so those GW staff who are good at their jobs don't have their reputations tarnished by this prick.


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

Pm sent to Ultra and the-ad-man

Thank guys



@The Sullen One

I agree with everything you said, the way he went about getting people to buy these product is the wrong way. You don't force people to buy your product, if he actually ran his own store, he would drive all the potential customer away.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

It's definatly worth complaining, as high up as possible.
Thats sounds like terrible customer service. I know they are salesmen, trying to push products , but that was over the top.

I'm sure we would all love to be rich enough to buy a bucket load of brand new overpriced minis direct from GW, But the majority of people cannot.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

> LTP
> 
> That why I prefer buying online about everything nowadays, and wouldn't have to deal with the constant harassment. It just take a lot out of me and having to react to certain situation like that on the fly while he is accusing me.


I do the same buddy. eBay all the way and Cheap discount wargaming stores lol.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

If it was me......

Employee: Just buying the brushes/paints? No models?
Me: Thats correct.
Employee: Do you buy your models from ebay/indies?
Me: Sure do.
Employee: Why dont you support the store?
Me: Because you are a ripoff.
Employee: You should be supporting us.
Me: Your lucky im even buying painting supplies from here. Hurry up and do your job behind the register before i walk out of here.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

see, theres a reason I avoid GW's and only buy at local retailers or the faceless internet, it avoids cockfuckery like this and allows me to buy and do anything I like.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> see, theres a reason I avoid GW's and only buy at local retailers or the faceless internet, it avoids cockfuckery like this and allows me to buy and do anything I like.


Didn't think I would ever say this but i agree with him


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

To be honest, the idiot didn't think it through eiter. You're the customer. Mouthing off to the person with the money is a lovely way to get them to indulge in some justified cruelty that you can't do a thing about.

Not just a bad salesman, but too dumb to live to boot.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

You handled it better than most people would of if someone tried that on me i could beat a bloodthirster into submission. You shouldnt go to GW I find that other small hobby shops are better as I know the employees as they are usually school mates


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

slugsung88 said:


> I been to many GW but I have never had this bad of an experience. The staff member was saying "seriously, what can I get for you" and I told him countless time I didn't want to buy anything but a small drybrush and their wash but he said are u buying stuff on Ebay? Why aren't you supporting us? And then he was like why are you lying? You said you never own an army, and he look at me with ill intention. It was exactly like he was interrogating me. You don't go into a store as a customer and get interrogate it. I was so annoy I wanted to say I would if GW didn't constantly increasing their price and not giving a dam about their customer. I don't get mad often but I felt so disrespected as a customer so I bought my stuff and got out.
> 
> Next time I should lie about having own an army already. Seriously I can't remember any other kind of store that force their customer to buy things.
> 
> ...


As a Retail Manager follow these steps and you should wind up with a nice gift card for your trouble.

1. Go back to the store and ask for the Store Manager.
2. Address your concerns to the Store Manager and as for the District Manager's number. Tell the Store Manager you're sorry for going over his head but you are upset at this turn of events and it must be handled.
3. Call the District Manager and tell him your story, making sure to tell him you will contact Customer Service with your complaint. You should get yourself a gift card for your trouble.

Asking to speak with the DM is key, as they want to avoid any chance of a complaint going to home office. You complaining about a store is bad advertising, just look at what your doing now :wink:


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

@Wusword77

Thanks for the advice, but there is two problem. When I went to the store I went with my dad and he doesn't speak or understand English very well. He didn't know what was going on, and I doubt he will take me back there for this reason alone, as it wasn't the nearest GW to my house. He will wonder what is up with me, and it hard as is speaking to my dad in my native language. 

I think your plan will work, but I don't know if I'm able to convince my dad. I'm still worry that what if that Jerk was the manager? Or what if the manager isn't there when I come back? It at least the 5th cloest store to my house. I will see what I can do. 

@search116
My local Games Workshop staff are not completely nice but they don't hassle me like crazy. Not to mention they respect my personal space, and they tell me if I want anything just let them know

@KingOfCheese
That probably what I would have done had my dad not been there, but since he was there I act as professionally as one can under that kind of pressure. 

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I live about a mile or two away from the L.A. Battle Bunker and its nice there but theres one thing that bothers me. Whenever you but something they say do u need glue, paint, brushes, and so forth. If I wanted to buy this stuff I would of bought it. I buy a crisis suit, after the scanning of it, "need any glue" the response is no. "need any paint" the response is no. "Do u have the right glue?" and then get a lecture on how to use glue. Its so freakin annoying.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

crisissuitguy said:


> I live about a mile or two away from the L.A. Battle Bunker and its nice there but theres one thing that bothers me. Whenever you but something they say do u need glue, paint, brushes, and so forth. If I wanted to buy this stuff I would of bought it. I buy a crisis suit, after the scanning of it, "need any glue" the response is no. "need any paint" the response is no. "Do u have the right glue?" and then get a lecture on how to use glue. Its so freakin annoying.


As I work for GW in Aus I can tell you why we ask you if you need any glue.

When I started working I was told this story that essentially went along these lines -

A mother walked in to a GW to buy her son a present for Christmas (it was a metal DP I beleive), the manager there at the time forgot to ask if she had super glue as well so her son could glue the model together when he opened the model box. 
Anyway she came storming back into the store on the26th/27th when they had opened after Christmas and sternly told the manager "YOU RUINED CHRISTMAS, you didn't tell us we needed super glue to put this model together!" 
The reason it ruined that families Christmas is because the son once he had opened his present wanted to put it together and they didnt know and didnt have any super glue to do this, the son was very very upset and so they spent there Christmas driving around to every petrol station they could find to see if they had super glue in stock to calm there son down.
The manager sincerely apologised and gave her a free super glue aftering hearing this.

Hence why when you buy something at a GW we ask these questions as for those whom have to travel many kilometres(or miles) to get to one then don't get bhome with all these new models to only realise they don't have all the necessary tools to assemble and play with them.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

my local has a battle bunker too but most there are great..... Unfotunatly we are losing alot now with only 2 staff left as of sunday. Almsot all the staff are fantastic at my local and a big up to Rob who will often talk to the kids about the fluff and explain everything you could want to know and he is the icon of what every person who works at any place.
Every store does have some dicks as now with onyl 2 staff at my local now the manager is awsume but the other guy isn't so much. The was 1 guy who goes come in store almost every day who used to work there who is horrible. He will constanly interfere with your games butting with "rullings" that are toptal bulls#1t and you can't even play LOTR forgettign even the bacis rules. the worst part is that if he feels he can isult you and get away with it he will and doesn't feel sorry about it. People like that are the icon "Bad" GW staff who are in minoraty but unfortunatly people remeber bad things more than the good in shops.
(And a side note a big thankyou to Rob, Owen and Miechel who all work/worked at my local, you where all great and big luck in your new job Rob)


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

This sounded like it started out as a normal GW paypoint conversation that has been de-railed by a misunderstanding on both parts. You said that you hadn't slept well and were in a bad mood. Maybe when he asked about what other stuff you needed you thought he was being an arse at which point he reacts poorly to which you react poorly and so on.
That's not to say it's your fault at all, but I really find it hard to believe that a GW employee would be such a blatant dick. If one of the staff in my local GW did something like that, the manager would be straight up their arse with a rocket; if he wasn't there, then the other staff would step-in and set them straight.
I think it would be far better to go back to the store and talk to the staff member and their manager in person; this way you will find out if it was just a poor one-off interaction or if he is the douche he sounded like. There will also be more immediate action taken and you'll get to really put your point across. Don't angle for free stuff and don't play the angry man like so many people on here seem to think is not only appropriate but admirable. If you can't go back to the store, then give them a call and ask to talk to the manager. I would hope that it was just a misunderstanding, but should it be as bad as your OP makes it sound, then this person needs to be re-trained ASAP. Good luck!

GFP


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> This sounded like it started out as a normal GW paypoint conversation that has been de-railed by a misunderstanding on both parts. You said that you hadn't slept well and were in a bad mood. Maybe when he asked about what other stuff you needed you thought he was being an arse at which point he reacts poorly to which you react poorly and so on.
> That's not to say it's your fault at all, but I really find it hard to believe that a GW employee would be such a blatant dick. If one of the staff in my local GW did something like that, the manager would be straight up their arse with a rocket; if he wasn't there, then the other staff would step-in and set them straight.
> I think it would be far better to go back to the store and talk to the staff member and their manager in person; this way you will find out if it was just a poor one-off interaction or if he is the douche he sounded like. There will also be more immediate action taken and you'll get to really put your point across. Don't angle for free stuff and don't play the angry man like so many people on here seem to think is not only appropriate but admirable. If you can't go back to the store, then give them a call and ask to talk to the manager. I would hope that it was just a misunderstanding, but should it be as bad as your OP makes it sound, then this person needs to be re-trained ASAP. Good luck!
> 
> GFP


i agree completely, DO NOT ask for free stuff.

i work for peacocks, a clothing store in the uk and people who come in demanding free stuff because of faulty clothing or a misunderstanding with a staffmember will always be thrown out on their arse. but we do accomodate the calm, polite people that come in with a complaint.

in an ideal world, we all would have liked to throw him thru a window or table, but we dont :'(


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

jaws900 said:


> my local has a battle bunker too but most there are great..... Unfotunatly we are losing alot now with only 2 staff left as of sunday. Almsot all the staff are fantastic at my local and a big up to Rob who will often talk to the kids about the fluff and explain everything you could want to know and he is the icon of what every person who works at any place.


the irony is that this is would probably be avoided by more people supporting their local store


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jigplums said:


> the irony is that this is would probably be avoided by more people supporting their local store


It'd be avoided if GW sold their stuff at sane prices too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> It'd be avoided if GW sold their stuff at sane prices too.


Its a catch 22, if GW dropped there prices to "sane" levels they would not be able to afford to have staff and shops, which would mean a fair % would not have anywhere to play the games, If you play in the shops or bunkers you should be supporting them because its those free facilities that are driving the prices up for everyone else.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> It'd be avoided if GW sold their stuff at sane prices too.


I never understood this "exorbitant price" thing. GW models are about 15-30% more expensive than competing wargaming models, but it makes up for it by the variety of models available. 30% is not unsanely more expensive.
Also, giftsforgeeks.com has GW merchandise for 20% off, which almost negates the 30% mark-up.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

luckily i dont have to worry about that shit, IM RICH BIATCH. lol i just droped 800 dollars a month ago on Chaos Stuff. but yea the thing i would suggest doing is maybe actually buy some shit for once, jesus MOW your mothers lawn and buy a BOX of Chaos Space Marines. damn people always complain how expensive this game is when its not. yes i agree the prices are a little high but this game is a hobbie, you dont go down and buy an entire army at one time, because i dont kinow that many people who can drop 1 to 2K when they go to a shop. this game is a collection of sorts you buy an item and then assemble it and paint it when you get done with that box and you get a little extra cash again in a month or 2 you go down and buy another one. thats what i did and i have a 6,500 point army that i purchased. so quit crying, houses and cars have been raised in price and people complain but you just get over it and go on enjoying the things you can afford overtime. By the way ive been collecting for about 3 years. but a 1,500 point army is really only like 500 bucks. you could have that in like 5 or 6 months if you save cash off a pay check.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Boz said:


> I never understood this "exorbitant price" thing. GW models are about 15-30% more expensive than competing wargaming models, but it makes up for it by the variety of models available. 30% is not unsanely more expensive.
> Also, giftsforgeeks.com has GW merchandise for 20% off, which almost negates the 30% mark-up.


they are great ,just purchased an emergency chaos marine battle force from them for £40


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin
I see where your coming from and I understand from your point of view, but I can assure you it was no misunderstanding. This is not the first time I ever been in a GW, maybe my 12th at the least, and I know all too well the general behavior of GW staffs, and what their goals is. This incident didn't appear to be that kind of case. I also made it clear that all I wanted was to buy a few paint brushes (why didn't I just buy it online?) and some washes. 

bitsandkits
I didn't know that, I don't play the game period, I just paint and collect these awesome looking miniature so I'm in the miniority. That seem to make sense but not every GW store is a battle bunker, and still a 30% increase is just too much if you ask me. I saw the price of a white primer on GW sold for 15 bucks (are u kidding me?) and went back and notice my old GW primer (bought 7 years ago) was only $10 bucks. That is a 33% increase right there, and I'm pretty sure most of their miniatures also have the same price treatment. Therefore it make a little more sense why I'm not supporting them with their prices because I don't play the games or use any of their battlebunkers either. 

The boz
I would say that similar wargaming models are just as expensive or even more expensive than GW, and while some model look very good, the rest are not well design. I think most people play other game because you only need a few model to play the game, which would defeat my purpose (miniority here once again) of collecting and painting a full size army. I don't see now or in the next few years any company that could beat GW. However I do see that someday GW will not be as popular and they can either A. close down (hope that never happen) and B. lower their prices (anytime now). 30% is not insantly more expensive but if you buy lot of boxes and you added it up over time, you could have gotten an extra 3 more boxes with the old prices. It will feel less expensive if you buy individual boxes but overtime you will see that the price accumulate. It like when you go shopping at any other stores, and they have a huge 15% off price. When you don't buy much, you don't save much, but when you pay a couple of hundred (I'm assuming that most 40K players spent at least a few hundred) you could save a lot, and that just 15%. Let say that all the model receives a 33% increase, then it would mean that with the old prices for the same prices you would get an extra box more. Let say you bought 3 space marine tactical squad boxes at this current prices, well you could have gotten 4 boxes of SM at the old prices. Simply Put, you could have gotten 10 more space marine for the same price. 
I apologize with my horrific grammar.

5tonsledge
Being rich always help. Don't know if you were refering to me specifally or to other members on here, but I just bought a IG Cadian Battleforce, and plan on expanding it with Leman Russ, Kaskrin Guard, Chimera, Hellhound, Baneblade, Stormlord, and basically a full size army of at least 100 troops and 10 armors. But I probably buy every few months, since I'm barely making enough to make off my school debt. I don't want to be a thorn in your size but didn't you just bought 800 dollars a month on Chaos alone (isn't that buy it all at once)? 

bitsandKits
giftsforgeeks.com don't show up in my browser, is it a UK thing? There is nothing under google search or the address bar.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to see where exactly people are getting he hadn't slept well before so there was a misunderstanding? Read what's put in front of you, fucking hell.

As to the OP, man the fuck up. Christ, tell him to be a good salesman, shut the fuck up, and get behind his desk. He's there to operate a till point, not provide moral advice. Losing sleep? That's pathetic, shit man.

If someone wants to become a good gamer, or painter then there's enough tutorials available on the internet - they're either going to look online for help of their own accord, or they're going to meet someone who'll direct them online.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the enter key is a great invention, it allows you to space stuff out


5tonsledge said:


> jesus MOW your mothers lawn and buy a BOX of Chaos Space Marines.


to do that I would have to go on a train to as near my moms as possible
£20
buy a lawnmower
say £20 again
buy her a house with a Lawn
£.....err lots, lets say £150,000
pay for petrol for the mower, or an electricity bill to run it
£??
go back home
£20
and hope she pays me £23 for all my hard work..........hmmm

even if someones mom had a lawn what mother pays someone £23 to cut grass?


5tonsledge said:


> damn people always complain how expensive this game is when its not.


except it is, 2 troops and a HQ is costing over £50


5tonsledge said:


> yes i agree the prices are a little high but this game is a hobbie, you dont go down and buy an entire army at one time


from other companies I can, from victrix I can buy can buy a victrix deal giving me 180 Napoleonic infantry and a french colonel for £55, from warlord I can buy an entire english civil war or roman army for £50, those games are hobbies and you can go down and buy an entire army at 1 time.


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

BAD NEWS!!!

That jerk is the manager. I just call the store and ask for the manager and his name is James Bell. It make sense now why no one intervene. 

What do I do now guys?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

stay on track, cept now complain about him to him!

say 'im calling about your attitude towards me at *so and so time*....etc'


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

tho that would explain why another staff member diddnt come to your rescue :/

say you'll take this to the regional manager, like someone else said (sorry forgot yer name)


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> tho that would explain why another staff member diddnt come to your rescue :/
> 
> say you'll take this to the regional manager, like someone else said (sorry forgot yer name)


How do I take it to the regional manager, when I doubt he would give me the number so that I can report him?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

He'd have to or else when you get the number from another source - such as through the internet, or another staff member, he WILL suffer from that.

I'm sorry, but you're letting yourself get trodden with an attitude like that. "If he refuses to give the number"?

What are you going to do? Go in blazing saddles, start ranting and raving, and say "I want to speak to your Manager", but when he says "No", are you just going to meekly accept that, and walk off?

Tell him to stick up for his convictions in verbally abusing (I love that terminology, gets them sweating even though you were abused about as badly as a sheeps tit) you, and hand over the number.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i think vaz is cranky 

it will be on the gw website, or you can ask him for it, he has to give it to you and it will scare the shit outta him. its a little bit like telling someones parents


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just do not do what this guy does...


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Just do not do what this guy does...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6CWTsVIyk4



Thanks for the clip, that totally rock!!!


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

This video seemed appropriate. :ireful2:


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

If it happened to me I'd do this.... 






WARNING: Language probably not suitable for kids lol


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just got confirmation from other peoples that go to that store, that guy is truly a dick. They told me that his boss call "warboss" is almost as bad as him. What they told me that you couldn't look at a codex unless you pre-order it as one example of their experiences. Wish me the best guys.

Update: Call customer support twice, no answer, call again in one hour, it close for the weekend and maybe labor day as well.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

im not actually rich. ive just alwayswanted to say that on a thread before. i watch a lot of chapelle show. but yea man nice IG start, good luck man IG are really expensive. lol after i just made that speach about the stuff not being expensive. but IG are the only exception for that. each tank is like 50 bucks


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello Slug,

The following would be how I handle it.

Call GW customer service and explain politely what happened. I worked for many years in retail and companies like GW will have an almost automated process of how they deal with it.

1). Write down exactly what you want to say in point form.
2). Ask the Customer Service to confirm your call with a written letter afterward.
3). Have a resolution worked out already and suggest it to them.

When I say resolution, I am not talking about demanding free stuff. Perhaps what resolves the situation for you is feeling comfortable enough to return to the store and purchase or view items and ask questions about the game. Explain this to Customer Service people and ask them what they have done or are going to do about it and you want confirmation of that.

Clients and Customers are not always right. Most companies however will treat a customers word over that of the staff member involved. But be fair about it, nothing is worse as a retail employee than a customer who is just after your blood and you may have made a simple error, they may have made a simple error etc. (This is obviously not the case here)

Store Managers at GW are just really glorified sales team who ensure that the shop opens, the till balances etc. They are not trained to deal with most situations that can develop apart from here have a free glue.... etc. However if GW Customer Service cannot assist you.... then you have every right to speak to the District or Area Manager.

Lexi.


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

5tonsledge

Are you saying IG are expensive? I thought they were the cheapest? I think their infantry more than make up for the cost of the tanks when compare to other armies basic troop (I hope). Nope I check, the Predator is only 5 bucks cheaper than the Leman Russ, unless your talking about fielding them in game which I don't plan to do. Oh was it true that the Leman Russ use to be $25 dollars back then?

Alexious

I knew I had to call them and everyone has been giving me advice on how to go about it but I still wasn't sure how to make my point across. The 3 steps you listed has been very insightful to this whole process, however what did you mean by your step 2? Do you mean my written letter or their letter? I am not out for blood as anyone who know me personally knows I tolerate a lot of shit in my life and it really takes a lot to make me angry, but I was furious when I finally left that store and it just been in my head how nice I can be that other can take advantage of me like that. 

Thanks for that much needed info.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

ig are incredibly expensive to play with

ive bought 3 battleforces now and because i play gunline....ive made 3 troops choises at most with them 

also, you buy a squad of cadian shock troops, for example. now that £15, gerat! exept you'll need 2-3 squads to be effective or to tackle a basic tactical marine squad. so realy its about £45


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

well i have a iron warriors army aswell as my Emperors Children army. i have 5,600 points of Iron warriors. but anyways my army has 4 basalisks. i got 3 of them when they made the formation release for appocalypse. they sold 3 of them in a box for 90 bucks. god i wish i had more cash i would have bought 2 more boxes. but yea they sell them now for $49.50 for one. but yea maybe its me i always have wanted to run a Iron Warriors Gaurd army with 3 squads of basalisks. 9 total, so that would be quite expensive. i was going to paint my gaurds men red clothes like the traitor gaurd out of Storm of Iron. it would have been sweet. but yea ig are expensive if you want to play 2500 point games. and if you are like me and want to run squadrons of tanks.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

ssshh!! dont mention vehicle squadrens, you make my wallet cry :biggrin:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> ssshh!! dont mention vehicle squadrens, you make my wallet cry :biggrin:


christ i know man they are hella expensive. oh thats sounded so old school, "HELLA". but yea when GW made those Appocalypse formation box sets of Leman Russ, Basalisks, and the other form of lemun russ with the demolisher cannon. they sold them in boxes of 3 for 90 bucks. my buddy who had more cash then i did at the time bought 3 boxes of each, for his gaurd army becasue he had been tipped off by his Games Workshop friend in advance before the new Gaurd codex came out that they would have squadrons instead of just 1. so my friend jumped on those box sets as soon as they came out. now he has a rediculous gaurd army. he lets me barrow his basalisks on appocalypse games and i field 6 Daemon princes with lash and wings. he fields a shit load of demolisher cannon russes in a formation with a ton of guardsmen to bubble wrap my basalisks. we always play on the same team. and i have 6 princes for my 3 sqaudrons and his 3 squadrons. we just move up the board with lash pulling all units into the apoc size templates into a nice ball of death. we played a appoc ame against a nid player with a tau ally and we killed their entire army by the 3rd turn. the nid guy forfeited becasue he had the endless swarm rule but every time the squads came on the board we lashed them and killed them.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont really understand this thread... although as ex-staff I suppose that's because I'm biased. More then this title though I would say that most staff should be ashamed of GW- especially in the UK: literally the only thing head office cares about are sales and targets... people having fun or enjoying the game is posible on their list of cares, but only as it refers to sales.
Its got so bad that if a manager puts on an event he normally has to justify it to the area manager in terms of how its going to promote sales. So something such as having a spot tournament for regulars just as abit of fun for everybody is strictly against GW policy- fun yes, but there's no sales potential so the manager would not be doing his job. The 'best' managers are the ones who say screw that and build up a local community centred on their store- with regulars that actually want to come into GW, help run events, help out less experienced and generally give the store a good atmosphere... but there are more and more stores where the managers have chased off the regulars and other then small kids learning the game there is just no-one there. Hell, the last time my local manager was covering another store on a saturday we filled a car with friendly people and went and kept him company- there was a great atmosphere that day, which the local regulars certain saw as a difference.


BUT... when it comes to customer service I've never been able to fault GW in any way. As a staff and a regular at my local store I know that anytime any customer has a problem the store will do pretty much anything to solve it. Openning stock for spare parts and exchanging incompete box sets isn't even questioned (and since this doesnt count against the store's performance there is no penalty for doing so).
The best customer service reaction I've ever herd was when one of our regulars mail ordered a LRC: one of the side doors was warped and wouldnt fit so he phoned up head office and asked for a replacement door. INstead of breaking open a box to get him one (or just running an extra door off the production line) then just sent him an entirely new LRC. He then managed to get the original door back into vaguely the right shape thanks to hot water, effort and green stuff.... so had 2 complete LRCs for the price of one.


----------

